# Duyuru > Kültür >  ''Orhun Yazıtlarının

## atoybil

Heyecan uyandıran bir eser: ''Orhun Yazıtlarının Bugünkü Durumu''....Aslan Tekin



İsmail Doğan kendisini Türklüğe adamıştır, desem yeridir. üç ay önce Latin Amerika''da Türklük izlerini araştırmış ve bulmuştur. Latin Amerika nere Orta Asya nere?! şimdi Latin Amerika çalışmalarının semeresini görmek istiyoruzğ Kitaplar herhalde yakın zamanda çıkmaya başlayacaktır. 
İsmail Doğan''dan bir yazı aldım. Orhun übideleriyle ilgili yeni bir çalışmadan bahsediyor. Dr. Cengiz Alyılmaz''ın "Orhun Yazıtlarının Bugünkü Durumu". Dr. İsmail Doğan, eseri vukufiyetle ele almış. Bugün köşemi heyecanla İsmail Doğan''a bırakıyorum. (Kitap beni o kadar meraklandırdı ki, hemen görmek istiyorum ama bulunduğum yerden temin edemem. İsmail Doğan kitabı bana nasıl tez elden ulaştıracağını bilir!)
Orhun übidelerinin bilinmesi, yayılması, Türk birliğinin de ilk adımlarındandır. Mesela derslerime girerken yanımda çokluk Orhun übideleriyle ilgili bir kitap bulundururum. üünkü, bütün Türk dünyasıyla buluştuğumuz nokta Orhun übideleridir. Hepsi bu abideleri kendisinin görürğ Ortak duygu ve ortak hedef bu abidelerde ortaya çıkar. Söz şimdi İsmail Doğan''ın:

* * *

"Eseri önce şöyle bir gözden geçiriyorum Giriş kısmına Orhun şelalesinin görüntüsüyle başlıyor.
Aklıma, Türkoloji ile tanıştığım fakülte yıllarımdaki, ''Orhun''dan Geliyorum'' başlıklı Hüseyin Namık Orkun''un yazısı geliyor. Türk alimlerin Orhun''dan gelmeleri büyük heyecan vermişti. 
W. Radloff''un ''Trudı Orhonskoy Ekcpeditşi, Atlas Drevnostey Mongolii, Sanktpeterburg, 1892-1899'' adlı eserinin tıpkıbasımı 1995 yılında TIKA tarafından yapıldığında benzeri heyecanı duymuştum. Ahmet Bican Ercilasun, bu esere yazdığı ''Türk Bengü Taşları'' başlıklı takdiminde ''Elinizdeki eser, Türkoloji tarihinin dönüm noktalarından birini gösterdiği gibi milli tarihimizin en önemli belgelerini de içinde bulundurmaktadır.'' cümlesiyle eserin önemini belirtmekteydi. 
1892''den bu yana Orhun Yazıtlarıyla ilgili bütün yayınlarda W. Radloff''un bu eseri mihenk taşı olmuş, yapılan metin neşriyatlarının tamamına yakını bu eserdeki metinleri esas almıştı.
Hüsetin Namık Orkun, Talat Tekin ve Muharrem Ergin hocaların neşriyatları da Radloff''a dayanmaktaydı.
Bizi yetiştiren hocalarımızın fakülte yıllarında okuduğu Orhun Yazıtları ile ilgili metinler aynı
metinlerdi. Bize de aynı metinleri okuttular. Başkası yoktu. Radloff, Thomsen, Malovğ Türk''ün sonsuza uyanan taşlarını bizler bu isimlerin hazırladıkları metinlerden öğreniyorduk 
Nihayet 1997-2002 arasında TIKA tarafından desteklenen proje ile Orhun Kitabelerinin gölgesinde yatıp kalkan, etrafında tavaf niyetine dolaşan Leylasına kavuşmuş Mecnunlar görülmeye başlandı. Türk sanat tarihçisi, Türk Tarihçisi, Türk Dilcisi Türk soylu alimlerin
adını duymaya başladık. Bazen bu çalışmalara idari görevleri icabı tesadüfen dahil olmuş kimseler mirasçıdan mal kaçırırcasına yarım yamalak yayınlar da yapmışlardı. Hatta bu projede başından sonuna kadar yazıtların yanında bulunup epigrafik belgelemeler yapan, metinlerin fotoğraflarını çeken arkadaşlarımızın yayına hazırladıkları albüme sanki kendileri hazırlamışçasına destursuz ve hayasızca ilk isim olarak kendi isimlerini yazdırmışlar gerçek emek sahibinin adını dahi koymamışlardı. Neyse ki bu yanlışlık, haksızlık daha doğrusu hakkın gaspına teşebbüs Sertkaya Hocaya çarpmış onun müdahalesiyle bilim cengaverlerinin ismi kendi albümlerinde yer almıştı. 

TIKA''nın başlattığı çalışmalara, Ercilasun Başkanlığındaki Türk Dil Kurumu (TDK), Osman Fikri Sertkaya''nın koordinasyonunda ''Göktürk (runik) yazılı belge, yazıt ve anıtların albümü projesi''ni başlattı. Moğolistan, Sibirya, Orta Asya, Kafkasya, Doğu Avrupa''daki Göktürk yazılı eserlerin albümlerini yayınlamayı amaçlayan proje çalışmaları da bugün bitmiş, Kafkasya ve Doğu Avrupa yayınlanmış diğerleri de yayınlanmak üzere TDK''ya teslim edilmişlerdir.
Bu tür tıpkıbasımlar, eserlerin albümlerinin yayınlanması üstelik bu yayınlarda Türk soylu Türkologların isimlerinin bulunması bizim için ayrı bir gurur kaynağı olmuştur.

Kıymetli Türkolog Dr. Cengiz Alyılmaz''ın elimdeki "ORHUN YAZITLARININ BUGüNKü DURUMU" adlı eseri yalnız bir albüm değil. Cengiz, sadece fotoğrafları vermemiş Költigin, Bilge Kağan ve Bilge Tonyukuk kitabeleri hakkında genel bilgi, üzerlerinde yapılan çalışmaları, yazıtların bütün yönleriyle bugünkü durumlarını detaylı fotoğraflarla verip ayrıca metinlerin yeniden ihyasını da yapmıştır.

Bugünden itibaren Radloff, Thomsen, Malov metinleri yanında ismini gururla söyleyeceğimiz bir ''Alyılmaz Metni'' ortaya konmuştur. Cengiz, metinlerin tamamında daha önce yapılan okumalarla da mukayeseler yapmıştır. Metinlerin Göktürk yazılı satırlarının Latin yazısına çevirisini ve Türkiye Türkçesine aktarımını da vermiş, tartışmalı satırlar hakkında daha önceki yayınları göstermiştir. 

Eserin, epigrafik belgelemeleri bundan böyle ''Alyılmaz Metni'' olarak anacağımız ihya edilmiş kısımlarıdır. şimdiye kadar Türkoloji bölümlerinde okuduğumuz ve okuttuğumuz Talat Tekin, Muharrem Ergin Hocalara minnettarlıklarımızı sunuyoruz; tarihi bir görevi
yerine getirdiklerini söylüyor teşekkür ediyoruz. Ama bundan sonra bütün Türkoloji bölümlerinde daha doğrusu Orhun Yazıtları ile metinlerinin okutulduğu derslerde Cengiz Alyımaz''ın ''ORHUN YAZITLARININ BUGüNKü DURUMU'' (Kurmay Yayınları, 2005, Ankara) adlı eserinin okutulması gerektiğine inanıyorum. Kendi bilginimize sahip çıkalım. 
Bu eseri okuyalım, okutalım, kütüphanelerimize tavsiye edelim.
Dr. Cengiz Alyılmaz''ın, Büyük emek ve meşakkatini alkışlıyorum. Sağ olasın Cengo ğ."

----------

